# glue for styrene to wood



## bruja (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm building a coal bunker of redwood with styrene doors and aprons. I am a first timer at this out-of doors stuff and wonder about the best glue. Jack Verducci's article in latest Garden Railways magazine recommends E6000 for a strong, and I assume waterproof, joint. My local hobby shop guy thinks epoxy is the way to go although I wonder about his experience. Any recommendations would be a big help. Thanks, Bruja


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings,

I glue most of my model ships together with epoxy. Some plastic to plastic, some wood to plastic and some metal to plastic. As to water proof my submarine is held together with epoxy and CA with no problems and she can dive to 12 to 15' below the surface. So I would say the epoxy that the shop owner recommended would work. 


Andre


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

wihile its hard to beat epoxy- 
i use "Quick Grip" available at crafts and fabric stores 

its a clear waterproof contact cement with long lasting hold, slightly flexible-but not much-just enough to withstand shock and knocks= 

the best part is it allows for alignment for a few seconds-then it holds 

i have used it exclusively on POLA and resin kits as well as wood to plastic   over styrene glue and ACC

-i strongly suggest you get a tube and give it a try 

the other thing i really like-despite its holding power-on largeer pieces like walls and roofs,with long steady pull -you can remove and re-set pieces in many cases 

i like it so much i buy it directly from the maker by the case-it has a long shelf life--it amazing stuff IMHO-has many uses 

excess spillage can often be rolled off like rubber cement

but fwiw and fyi-my buildings have not wintered -so i cannot tell you what happens over several seasons-but i can tell you that my buildings are outside during summer-suffer wet and sun and the stuff holds-its particularly nice for those small little poles, antenna and other parts that tend to snap off due to tiny surface area for gluing-the setting properties as well as slight give make it so things tend to stay and suffer slight knocks without breaking off


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruja,

I have used, with success, a product called Welder. I'm pretty sure you can find it at Walmart and Lowes. It can be used as a contect-type cement. It also has some flexibility when cured and it is waterproof.











Last year I made 2 abutments for a bridge by wrapping a Precision Products' styrene embossed sheet around some decking material. It's been outside year-round for over a year. It shows no signs of de-laminating.






















Doc


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Use the E-6000. You can get it from TAP Plastics...Click on the banner link above or you can usually find it at Michaels at a slightly higher cost. Epoxy is a great bonding material but it is very rigid and tends to "POP" apart when two different materials are expanding and contracting at a different rate. The E-6000 is very flexible and is waterproof.
Russ


----------



## bruja (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you Andre, Steve, Doc, and Russ for your helpful comments. I received clarification from Jack Verducci who reminded me of two articles he wrote for Garden Railways on glues. Those appeared in the April and June, 2009 issues and were excellent. I was hoping for some consensus but reality is that most people seem to have their own different favorite. I am surprised that E6000 works well for styrene despite manufacturer's statement of not being suitable for that application. Bruja


----------

